# FS custom made Intermediate shaft bearing tool



## mcbroom70 (Aug 21, 2010)

Its a specialty tool to press in the intermediate shaft bearing on the G60 (PG) block (and what ever other blocks have the same bearings/ block design). i just used it last week on my rebuild and it worked perfect, the way its designed along a single 1/2in rod allows for the process to be fool proof and aligning the oil hole for it is as guaranteed as you can get with the process. They are completely manufactured out of aluminum (won't damage the bearing or block yet strong enough to withstand the forces needed to place the bearing in straight) milled to within the thousandths of an inch so the the bearing and tools only have enough play to not get stuck into the block or bearing. I can have them within a week, looking to get $190obo outta the tool, brand new set of dies, w/ instructions (you provide your own 1/2 rod and 3 nuts) or $210obo for the set of aluminum dies and rod/ nuts necessary for use. These are custom made by a family member who works in a machine shop that no joke has contracted to with NASA to have parts made, so obviously they are made with precision. Both prices include ground shipping anywhere in the lower 48 states (special arrangements can be made to ship to other continents ect.) According to what i have gathered on the forum VW asks $500 for their tool to do this. I have access to four sets and it is unclear i can have any more than that made.

Let me know if you are interested in any way, trade or partial trades are considered for corrado g60 performance parts/ supercharger/ sc rebuild kit.

The tool was made to install these bearings http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...d=1354&zenid=c1b207a4505bdb564627ceb805a5875b by TT, my uderstanding is that it will work with any block that uses these bearings. Others are unknown. 

PM for pics


----------



## mcbroom70 (Aug 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## kainoasun (Jan 27, 2005)

I need one!


----------

